# Sheepies and remaining teachable



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

Yep......Took some advice from a member here -- with that advise and using ghosties I have been in sheephead heaven for 2 days.  It feels good to remain teachable - and CONSISTENTLY catch sheepies now  Here ya go................


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a fine un!!! Good sized!


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

*Yeaaaa..............*

Mos def fun !!! 1 of 9 in 2 nornings.... Got one that had a bunch of folks taking pics this morn......waiting for it to get to my email. I swear......it DWARFS this one !!! Post it when I get it on my puter .....
:notworthy:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful fish! You are a quick study.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

That's a nice one, way to go.:thumbup:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

That's what this forum is all about. Good job!


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

That is fantastic. I have enjoyed many fish that I would never have caught without the knowledge gained on this forum.


----------

